# BRING BOBBERBUCKET BACK



## loomis82

I don't know why he got a time out but I'm telling you right now his info is like gold and could save lives!! There is a lot of BS trolling that goes on and I cant say I blame him if he overstepped what's allowed in here. His passion is helping people in the sport of icefishing and keeping people safe!!! I understand there are rules and need to be followed but I also think there needs to be a better job of controlling trolls and people out there that are just trying to get a rise out of people. You as moderators need to think real hard if this timeout is potentially worth someone's life!!!! If I get in trouble for this post so be it


----------



## Shad Rap

Oh please...the guy isn't God...obviously he's done something to earn a timeout...it was well overdue...mod did the right thing.


----------



## loomis82

Not saying he is god but posts accurate info for hardware people. Tells it how it is and that info can save a life. We aren't dealing with fret of ice. It's Ohio and it's inches and can be sketchy at best


----------



## Lundy

While I resigned my role in moderating the site some months ago I do have very direct knowledge and insight into history of OGF from it's inception and direct personal knowledge of the history of Bobberbucket. I know for sure how many breaks and opportunities that have been provided to him over the years by me personally and by other mods some of which are no longer alive. Sooner or later he must be responsible and accountable for his actions and help himself instead of asking for mercy each time he violates the rules and those instances are too numerous to count. The current mods will make the decisions as to his future. I warned him of his impending doom if he didn't change his ways the day I resigned my role. The rules, which I helped write in the beginning, do not provide for yet another time out for him, it would be permanent banning, A fate he has experienced before and through good will allowed to returned at a much later date.

To some how imply that his removal from a online fishing site could cost a life is laughable at best, get a grip on reality.

What ever he gets I am sure he earned it.


----------



## loomis82

Laughable........ you don't think pointing out unsafe spots can save lives????? I have a grip on reality buddy. Its dangerous sport and someone out there as much as he is can 100% save someone from going into the drink. Thank you for your time as a holy moderator


----------



## Hatchetman

Start the countdown 10-9-8-


----------



## Lundy

Contrary to what many ex-members over the years have believed, OGF was not started for the benefit of any one member or even the original 9 of us that owned and started the site. It was to provided as platform for many people with like minded pursuits to share with each other in a family friendly environment. There have always been and will always be those that can not conform to that ideal and either leave on their own or are asked to leave. This is nothing new, neither his current removal or your voicing complaints, there have been literally hundreds and hundreds before you and there will most likely be hundreds and hundreds more after you and him. This site is not about me, you or him.


----------



## King-Fish

Views to the site equal money and by the amount of views bobbers threads recieve it’s obvious he provides good intel and knowledge and also obvious why the mods allow him to come back. We as people should be able to defend ourselves against trolling fools that just try to make problems...


----------



## M.Magis

People who are given multiple time outs usually ARE the trolls.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Screw BB, bring Bigeyurk25 back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I'm not here to argue with you nor care about the past. The facts are the facts. His info could potentially save life's. Someone goes through a area that he fishes and wasn't here to post watch out then you say to yourself it's laughable to think info on here can save a life.


----------



## loweman165

Ice fishing is dangerous, if you need to come here and have some one tell you it's dangerous to go out on 1.5 inches of ice, you shouldn't be doing it. He lost me when he posted a picture of a Kimber gun box and told another member he " had something for him". Immaturity at its best. People over inflated his head.


----------



## Burkcarp1

loomis82 said:


> I'm not here to argue with you nor care about the past. The facts are the facts. His info could potentially save life's. Someone goes through a area that he fishes and wasn't here to post watch out then you say to yourself it's laughable to think info on here can save a life.


Simple! Common sense tells me if the ice isn’t safe, STAY OFF Of it! See now that wasn’t hard


----------



## loomis82

Could've been a stash of tungsten jigs in there??


----------



## Shad Rap

loomis82 said:


> I'm not here to argue with you nor care about the past. The facts are the facts. His info could potentially save life's. Someone goes through a area that he fishes and wasn't here to post watch out then you say to yourself it's laughable to think info on here can save a life.


Just stop...you're making yourself look foolish.


----------



## Shad Rap

Burkcarp1 said:


> Simple! Common sense tells me if the ice isn’t safe, STAY OFF Of it! See now that wasn’t hard


No ice is safe ice...THERE!...hope I saved some lives too.


----------



## M.Magis

LOL. Now this one person that most never even heard of can not only save lives, but make the site more money? Some of you guys’ internet man-crushes know no bounds. At least you provide some entertainment on a crappy day.


----------



## King-Fish

No one is Internet fan crushing...the facts are the more views to the site the more money it makes. You do understand economics right M. Magis?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MEN, bb received his time out after warnings. New mods have been on the site for awhile and have witnessed the trolling, bullies and other issues that we feel were given ample time to clean up their ways. A few of us have received multiple pm,s thanking us for stepping up the pressure on the above said people. Read the tos and abide by it please. I look forward to the day I log on and see no reports. Tom


----------



## Specwar

I can see it now, someone falls through and incredibly it’s the websites fault for not allowing BB here to moderate ice conditions.
Give me a flippin break!!


----------



## CoonDawg92

Thank you ST and FW.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

loweman165 said:


> Ice fishing is dangerous, if you need to come here and have some one tell you it's dangerous to go out on 1.5 inches of ice, you shouldn't be doing it. He lost me when he posted a picture of a Kimber gun box and told another member he " had something for him". Immaturity at its best. People over inflated his head.


If I would have saw this it may not have been a temporary vacation, It is in the past . I look towards the future.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Ice fishing is dangerous, if you need to come here and have some one tell you it's dangerous to go out on 1.5 inches of ice, you shouldn't be doing it. He lost me when he posted a picture of a Kimber gun box and told another member he " had something for him". Immaturity at its best. People over inflated his head.


That’s so wrong. That in itself is enough to never be permitted back here.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

A) take a spud
B) use said spud
C) take ice spikes
D) repeat

I think I covered it. Any questions?


----------



## One guy and a boat

I was following the thread the day BB got suspended and seen post that did it. Didn't seem that bad, but I could've missed something. I also didn't know all of the history. Part of the issue that day was a known troll and a member that was aggressively pushing a point. Not looking to re-hash the past. Only bring it up to make the point that all sites have issues controlling this behavior. The mods & TOS can only do so much. As members, we need to do better. Maybe have a little more tolerance of others. Maybe have the same respect online as in person. Maybe use the ignore feature for said trolls. I said my peace. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

One guy and a boat said:


> I was following the thread the day BB got suspended and seen post that did it. Didn't seem that bad, but I could've missed something. I also didn't know all of the history. Part of the issue that day was a known troll and a member that was aggressively pushing a point. Not looking to re-hash the past. Only bring it up to make the point that all sites have issues controlling this behavior. The mods & TOS can only do so much. As members, we need to do better. Maybe have a little more tolerance of others. Maybe have the same respect online as in person. Maybe use the ignore feature for said trolls. I said my peace.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


He and the other had the chance to stop. We are all grown men. MANY other members have asked it to be put under control and that is what we hope to accomplish. BB will be back soon if he chooses and we hope things will work well for all. I have seen sites go un controlled and have saw the endings. We will not let that happen to our great site. Tom


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've been here a while. I liked bobberbuckets posts and reports. But at the same time he knew what was coming if he didn't just block the original troll that trolls him year after year after year.
Trust me it's hard to keep from lashing back. But this just isn't the place for it. It never has been. But I'm glad to see the other guy was taken care of as well.


----------



## Vinnyt

Wow high school never ends 🤣


----------



## buckeyebowman

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've been here a while. I liked bobberbuckets posts and reports. But at the same time he knew what was coming if he didn't just block the original troll that trolls him year after year after year.
> Trust me it's hard to keep from lashing back. But this just isn't the place for it. It never has been. But I'm glad to see the other guy was taken care of as well.


Yeah. Doesn't this site have an "ignore" function? That way BB never would have even seen the trolls posts.


----------



## crappiedude

FWIW Keep up the good work Mods you guys keep this site the great place it's always been.
I hope when BB returns (if he chooses to) that the thread gets back to it's original purpose of ice fishing reports and pics.
I really enjoy that thread but I don't enjoy all the bickering.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

buckeyebowman said:


> Yeah. Doesn't this site have an "ignore" function? That way BB never would have even seen the trolls posts.


yes there is a ignore button tap on the member you wish to ignore it will be there below the members name. If things get out of hand report it and 1 of the 4 mods will review and take the appropriate action.


----------



## Flathead76

I enjoy the hard water threads when we get the weather even though ice fishing is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> FWIW Keep up the good work Mods you guys keep this site the great place it's always been.
> I hope when BB returns (if he chooses to) that the thread gets back to it's original purpose of ice fishing reports and pics.
> I really enjoy that thread but I don't enjoy all the bickering.


Thank you and its not a fun job, We have gotten a great positive response though. I watched a lake St Clair site go down so fast threats etc.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> FWIW Keep up the good work Mods you guys keep this site the great place it's always been.
> I hope when BB returns (if he chooses to) that the thread gets back to it's original purpose of ice fishing reports and pics.
> I really enjoy that thread but I don't enjoy all the bickering.




LSCN Pirate
























Group:Members
Posts:188
Joined:24-February 15
Gender:Male
Location:Macomb Twp.
Home Port: Macomb Twp.
Boat Type:SmokerCraft
Boat Name: Beats workin'
Posted 29 November 2020 - 12:01 PM
Broadcast, on 29 November 2020 - 05:18 AM, said:
Following as well but definitely not much activity here, I check daily...

I do too, & I will continue to check daily to see if this site is ever revived. There was one individual who never grew up that ruined this site, and he has contacted me since I posted what I did yesterday. Still has not grown up!


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thank you and its not a fun job,


Not to mention...THANKLESS. 
I admire all the new and old mods for giving there time, patience and efforts to keep this site with such high values. 
Even after all the years this site has been around, it keeps maintaining above average standards. It does take a special group of people to be able to do it. I've seen lots of sites/groups come and go in the same time period.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> Not to mention...THANKLESS.
> I admire all the new and old mods for giving there time, patience and efforts to keep this site with such high values.
> Even after all the years this site has been around, it keeps maintaining above average standards. It does take a special group of people to be able to do it. I've seen lots of sites/groups come and go in the same time period.


CD...some send messages and thank us. It took myself and the others awhile to make the decision to assist ogf but now I'm glad I done it


----------



## fastwater

There has been plenty of responses to this thread.
First...want to *Thank Lundy* for his...as usual...great, spot on responses.
Once again...he shows exactly why this site is the best on the net.

Responding to the title of this thread: BRING BOBBERBUCKET BACK
NO that is not going to happen! Like everyone else...he'll come back when his vacation time is up.

As to why he recieved his vacation...will not get into the specifics because it's nobody's business but his and OGF staff.
I will repost post #4,916 on page#246 of *The official winter fishing & ice report thread. 2020/2021. ABSOLUTELY NO TROLLING,TAUNTING,INSTIGATING ,THREATING TOLERATED!!! KEEP POSTS ON TOPIC!...*

...thread that states:

*fastwater*
·*'Super Moderator'*
Joined Apr 1, 2014
·
12,142 Posts
#4,916 • 4 d ago
Select for moderation



> (Quote) bobberbucket said:
> _I see the law is in town I’ll shut up now.
> 
> Don’t forget your spud bar_
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*LAST WARNING:*
_FWIW...'the law' has never left this thread and won't !!!
And the law is getting real tired of the 6th grade taunting and trolling.

Take this however you like...but this thread won't get closed in respect for those that like to come here and discuss hardwater fishing, ice conditions, show pics...and even discuss safety.
But if the back and forth childish BS doesn't stop...there will be a few less members_*.* (end quote)

The above post, though not directed solely at bobberbucket, was posted due to the lack of response and repeated ignoring of many warnings to various members to stop all the childish trolling,instigating,taunting and even threatening comments.
Those types of comments continued by a few and well earned vacations given.
Too, there were many in the cheerleading section posting and cheering things on. Warnings were sent to these individuals as well.

Again, since it looks as though this thread has drawn quit a gathering...let it be repeated once again...
THE SCHOOL YARD BS IS GOING TO STOP ON THAT THREAD!!!
Either that...or there will be less members there.

There have also been a few comments here about 'safety' posts.
Not one post was ever(or will ever be) deleted on the topic of safety on that thread.
Some of the post containing safety also had little childish comments in them as well. In those instances...the safety portion of the post remained...the childish comment deleted and warning sent to post author.

As far as the millions of $'s that one member getting a vacation costs OGF...believe this...there is not one member...or that members followers here that will bankrupt OGF if they leave.
And from all the PM's recieved wanting all the bs stopped on that thread, I assure you that from a $ standpoint, there is a lot more $ to be made getting rid of all the playground antics than there is to keeping them.
Understanding that...it is...and will never be pleasurable or the intention of OGF staff to ban members.
But again...this site is for all to enjoy and the past conduct on the 2020/2021 thread is going to stop one way or the other.

The 'ignore' button was brought up.
A great feature for those that don't like another member for whatever reason and just can't stand to read their post but can't resist responding to disliked members post in a way that's not constructive to the site. In short...don't let your response get you on the outside looking in.

The 'report' feature...
If someone is trolling, being abusive...or in general...not conforming to OGF TOS's...hit the report button on that comment. Again...don't respond with your own snide comments.

I know this is a long post. Sure hope people take the time to read it and take it to heart....


----------



## Upland

IMO there are a few people on here that no matter what I post or others post is wrong it's not fact fake news and I see that they get in other peoples faces so to speak and lets face it it is hard to ignore But to some people they ignore them and blame those who lash out at those miserable grumpy old men I would like to see the instigators get a warning and if they continue time out for them Just saying


----------



## fastwater

Upland said:


> IMO there are a few people on here that no matter what I post or others post is wrong it's not fact fake news and I see that they get in other peoples faces so to speak and lets face it it is hard to ignore But to some people they ignore them and blame those who lash out at those miserable grumpy old men *I would like to see the instigators get a warning and if they continue time out for them* Just saying


They have...and will continue to get warnings and vacations.
Like I posted above bobberbucket is not the only person from that...and a few other threads on vacation right now.
But on that particular thread...hope all consider the title of that thread and various posted warnings on the thread as 'their warning' before posting.

In short...staff patience with that thread and warnings is about as thin as a lot of ice out there right now. Warnings at this point are all used up...


----------



## TheKing

There are probably other web sites that he can get on where the rules allow rudeness. He should go there.


----------



## Upland

fastwater said:


> They have...and will continue to get warnings and vacations.
> Like I posted above bobberbucket is not the only person from that...and a few other threads on vacation right now.
> But on that particular thread...hope all consider the title of that thread and various posted warnings on the thread as 'their warning' before posting.
> 
> In short...staff patience with that thread and warnings is about as thin as a lot of ice out there right now. Warnings at this point are all used up...


I think for the most part the staff is doing a good job and it's a hard job understandably I don't know what was posted to get the time out in that tread but there is one guy on here that has nothing good to say always being a well you know and if posts are looked at its easy to see who If some of that stuff he posts where ever to be said in person I'm sure Mother Teresa would smack him upside the head Lol


----------



## King-Fish

. Easy for people to point fingers at others and say who’s who or what without even knowing that person in real life. Nobody’s perfect and those that think they are are indeed less perfect than others. Why beat around the bush instead of calling a spade a spade? Just curious.


----------



## fastwater

Upland said:


> I think for the most part the staff is doing a good job and it's a hard job understandably I don't know what was posted to get the time out in that tread but there is one guy on here that has nothing good to say always being a well you know and if posts are looked at its easy to see who If some of that stuff he posts where ever to be said in person I'm sure Mother Teresa would smack him upside the head Lol


Again...those that got temporarily banned(again...bobberbucket wasn't the only one) know exactly why they were banned. Just hope when they come back they come back with the understanding that if there's a next time...it's the last time. And I'll speak for the entire staff ahead of time and say...that IS NOT what anybody wants


----------



## crappieboo420

fastwater said:


> Again...those that got temporarily banned(again...bobberbucket wasn't the only one) know exactly why they were banned. Just hope when they come back they come back with the understanding that if there's a next time...it's the last time. And I'll speak for the entire staff ahead of time and say...that IS NOT what anybody wants


But can’t someone just make a new profile seems like way over kill if you ask me!! I understand all the bs wasn’t needed but we are all men and don’t need internet cops telling us to behave. Just my opinion


----------



## One guy and a boat

One guy and a boat said:


> The mods & TOS can only do so much. As members, we need to do better. Maybe have a little more tolerance of others. Maybe have the same respect online as in person. Maybe use the ignore feature for trolls
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland

One guy and a boat said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


amen I just move on reminds me of a joke I'm going to post later Lol


----------



## fishingful

Somehow I have made it 17 years here and on gofishohio and never had a mod talk to me about anything. And I am a smarta$$.

You should have personal responsibility if you are ice fishing. Just as with everything in life. Ask a question. Not "how thick is the ice" but "are there spots that I should watch out for".

If you are depending on this sight to tell you it's safe and just walking out there you are a fool and will take a swim at some point.

I will never post an ice thickness again. But, if you ask a question and I have knowledge of that area I will pm you with the information that I know. But, I will always reply a stay away from this or that area. I can't think of a place in the northern part of Ohio that I have not ice fished in the 39 seasons I have been at it.


----------



## jay2k

GFO was the original site in case you guys don’t know. We could and would for that matter get and give info without any flack. Too many know it all’s on here nowadays. Now it’s a look what I caught site without any info. Go brag somewhere else. IHD is bigyurk and BB is using another account already. We’re not dumb. And neither are the mods. IBJ has been ridiculed over giving first hand reports and he’s been a regular here since the get go. Go be hero’s else where.


----------



## fastwater

crappieboo420 said:


> But can’t someone just make a new profile seems like way over kill if you ask me!! I understand all the bs wasn’t needed but *we are all men* and *don’t need internet cops telling us to behave*. Just my opinion


^^^Just about spit my beverage all over the place on this one.

*we are all men...*yep s'pose to be...some just need to start acting like it so everyone can enjoy the site.
*don’t need internet cops telling us to behave*....it's apparent that you haven't read much in the 2020/2021 ice fishing thread. In a perfect, fantasy world...you would be right. No need for any rules, stupid TOS policies, moderators etc.
Unfortunately, as the 2020/2021 thread clearly portrays...we don't live in that fantasy perfect world.

While you are clearly entitled to your opinion...the founders of this site set up the TOS policies long before you and I came along. They were put into effect to keep what's been going on in the above mentioned thread from happening so that that thread...as well as the rest of the site can be enjoyed by all members.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jay2k said:


> GFO was the original site in case you guys don’t know. We could and would for that matter get and give info without any flack. Too many know it all’s on here nowadays. Now it’s a look what I caught site without any info. Go brag somewhere else. IHD is bigyurk and BB is using another account already. We’re not dumb. And neither are the mods. IBJ has been ridiculed over giving first hand reports and he’s been a regular here since the get go. Go be hero’s else where.


Thank you captain!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jay2k said:


> GFO was the original site in case you guys don’t know. We could and would for that matter get and give info without any flack. Too many know it all’s on here nowadays. Now it’s a look what I caught site without any info. Go brag somewhere else. IHD is bigyurk and BB is using another account already. We’re not dumb. And neither are the mods. IBJ has been ridiculed over giving first hand reports and he’s been a regular here since the get go. Go be hero’s else where.


Btw, we mean nothing but good. Those first original band where my BigEyurk25 account was banned because of you trolling. You and muscleman are the reason BB, and quite frankly the rest of us who join in , troll. We troll the trolls but I can guarantee you we never troll newbies or anyone else looking for information. Go back and look at all the posts. You won’t find any that are us trolling anyone other than trolls. Why the mods never took care of you or muscle is the reason we troll back. We aren’t sure why it’s not handled before it gets to that point but we would like it to be troll free just like 99% of other people on the site. That being said, mods great work! Keep up the work! We love seeing more influence from the mods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Btw, we mean nothing but good. Those first original band where my BigEyurk25 account was banned because of you trolling. You and muscleman are the reason BB, and quite frankly the rest of us who join in , troll. We troll the trolls but I can guarantee you we never troll newbies or anyone else looking for information. Go back and look at all the posts. You won’t find any that are us trolling anyone other than trolls. Why the mods never took care of you or muscle is the reason we troll back. We aren’t sure why it’s not handled before it gets to that point but we would like it to be troll free just like 99% of other people on the site. That being said, mods great work! Keep up the work! We love seeing more influence from the mods!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is the immaturity the mods are talking about.


----------



## crappieboo420

fastwater said:


> ^^^Just about spit my beverage all over the place on this one.
> 
> *we are all men...*yep s'pose to be...some just need to start acting like it so everyone can enjoy the site.
> *don’t need internet cops telling us to behave*....it's apparent that you haven't read much in the 2020/2021 ice fishing thread. In a perfect, fantasy world...you would be right. No need for any rules, stupid TOS policies, moderators etc.
> Unfortunately, as the 2020/2021 thread clearly portrays...we don't live in that fantasy perfect world.
> 
> While you are clearly entitled to your opinion...the founders of this site set up the TOS policies long before you and I came along. They were put into effect to keep what's been going on in the above mentioned thread from happening so that that thread...as well as the rest of the site can be enjoyed by all members.


No I didn’t read any of it that’s why I replied to it close to 50 time get real old timer!! Ftp


----------



## Upland

I'm sure that a lot of thought went into the Mod's decision to give a time out and respect their decision and this post is only My opinion on what was said about trying to give safety info no matter how trivial it may seem to some
everyone should exercise Caution when it comes to personal safety I for one would like a heads up about apparent danger If I know a area is unsafe or extra caution I'm going to let everyone know I don't want to see someone get hurt because I felt He should "know Better" or keep that information to myself because other might find it Useless or trivial Experience is the best teacher is not always the best answer I applaud anyone who tries to help others no matter how Trivial the info is and on another note Keep up the good work Mod's some of us appreciate the job you do it's a hard job I wouldn't want to do it


----------



## fastwater

^^^You beat me to it loweman165.
And now jay2k feels he has to respond back with an even more instigating comment.
Before ya know it...we have 2-3 pages of little school yard bs that most members here don't want to read.

If your trolling jay2k stop!!!
IHD...If you feel he's trolling you...DONT RESPOND!
HIT the REPORT button.

How hard can this be???


----------



## loomis82

This is great! Bring back bobber? I'm going to get yelled at now or say I have a man crush right??


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

fastwater said:


> ^^^You beat me to it loweman165.
> And now jay2k feels he has to respond back with an even more instigating comment.
> Before ya know it...we have 2-3 pages of little school yard bs that most members here don't want to read.
> 
> If your trolling jay2k stop!!!
> IHD...If you feel he's trolling you...DONT RESPOND!
> HIT the REPORT button.
> 
> How hard can this be???


I’m not trying to cause issues. I was just telling you how it is. I feel like you guys know that too. To be completely honest. Didn’t know there was a report button. Just an ignore button. But I feel like I shouldn’t have to hit ignore on a troll. He should be removed. Just how I feel. In the future I’ll look into the report button. I just like catching 15+” crappies thru the ice. Thanks fastwater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

loomis82 said:


> This is great! Bring back bobber? I'm going to get yelled at now or say I have a man crush right??


You know it !!


----------



## fastwater

crappieboo420 said:


> No I didn’t read any of it that’s why I replied to it close to 50 time get real old timer!! Ftp


Then surely you can understand why this old timer fell out laughing about your post...right???
And you know us old guys aren't all that hep when it comes to all the new fangled abbreviation on the net.
Can you tell me what Ftp stands for?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jay2k said:


> GFO was the original site in case you guys don’t know. We could and would for that matter get and give info without any flack. Too many know it all’s on here nowadays. Now it’s a look what I caught site without any info. Go brag somewhere else. IHD is bigyurk and BB is using another account already. We’re not dumb. And neither are the mods. IBJ has been ridiculed over giving first hand reports and he’s been a regular here since the get go. Go be hero’s else where.


If BB is using another account thats fine. I would hope he would be proud of the bobberbucket trademark as he has been very helpful. If someone opens a new account and they abide the tos we will never know any different,


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Saugeye Tom said:


> If BB is using another account thats fine. I would hope he would be proud of the bobberbucket trademark as he has been very helpful. If someone opens a new account and they abide the tos we will never know any different,


BB has never had a new account, I know this is my second account. As Jay2k stated, my first was bigeyurk25. I’m guessing there’s no way to open that account back up but if there was it would greatly be appreciated. Otherwise for those who didn’t know and remember my original this is Bigeyurk25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Then surely you can understand why this old timer fell out laughing about your post...right???
> And you know us old guys aren't all that hep when it comes to all the new fangled abbreviation on the net.
> Can you tell me what Ftp stands for?


file transfer protocol i think


----------



## One guy and a boat

Also could mean " face to palm "

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Shut this thread down. That guy was so annoying and rude. Telling the moderator that the law is in town is not right. The moderator has a hard job and was doing his job.

Glad he is gone. Thought he was the man that owned the forum and he obviously was not. Was chasing people away with his constant bickering and warnings. If he does come back under a different name, hopefully he learned a lesson.


----------



## King-Fish

Says one of the people trolling him for advising safety daily as it should be. But yeah tell the mods what to do some more.  Smh.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> Shut this thread down. That guy was so annoying and rude. Telling the moderator that the law is in town is not right. The moderator has a hard job and was doing his job.
> 
> Glad he is gone. Thought he was the man that owned the forum and he obviously was not. Was chasing people away with his constant bickering and warnings. If he does come back under a different name, hopefully he learned a lesson.


He will be back under BB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> file transfer protocol i think





One guy and a boat said:


> Also could mean " face to palm "
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Thanks guys...us old guys need all the help we can get.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB has never had a new account, I know this is my second account. As Jay2k stated, my first was bigeyurk25. I’m guessing there’s no way to open that account back up but if there was it would greatly be appreciated. Otherwise for those who didn’t know and remember my original this is Bigeyurk25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me look into it ice


----------



## DBV

King-Fish said:


> Says one of the people trolling him for advising safety daily as it should be. But yeah tell the mods what to do some more.  Smh.


It does not be daily and no I am not a troll (crazy who you call a troll) - maybe that is you? But, get tired of someone constantly telling other people what to do. Can’t stand when people are know it alls and always telling people how they should live. If I was a mod would have done the same thing. Will end it at that and move on.


----------



## King-Fish

It’s amazing how hypocritical some people are. Those same people who are hypocritical don’t ever share there fishing adventure or how fishing went that day on the hardwater or anything about safety. Btw how was the fishing at east harbor dbv. I was there and shared a report. I know you were there and yet shared nothing. But yet spout about other stuff constantly and yes safety should be talked about as there is a lot of new ice fisherman this year including myself. And about me being a troll pot call the kettle black much?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> It does not be daily and no I am not a troll (crazy who you call a troll) - maybe that is you? But, get tired of someone constantly telling other people what to do. Can’t stand when people are know it alls and always telling people how they should live. If I was a mod would have done the same thing. Will end it at that and move on.


King fish is a newbie, I know BB took him out and showed him the ropes! King is on his way up in the ice world! Nice work lately king


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

DBV said:


> It does not be daily and no I am not a troll (crazy who you call a troll) - maybe that is you? But, get tired of someone constantly telling other people what to do. Can’t stand when people are know it alls and always telling people how they should live. If I was a mod would have done the same thing. Will end it at that and move on.


I’ve never trolled anyone on this site. Have appreciated all info I’ve gotten and shared reports on fishing when I’ve fished. I’ve yet to see that from you!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Saugeye Tom said:


> let me look into it ice


Thanks Tom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pm sent


----------



## One guy and a boat

One guy and a boat said:


> The mods & TOS can only do so much. As members, we need to do better. Maybe have a little more tolerance of others. Maybe have the same respect online as in person. Maybe use the ignore feature for those you don't care for.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Funny how a guy can pm me for details on if I was at east harbor and how busy it was lol but now I’m a troll. SMH. Share a report instead of complaining because others share something on safety. And this isn’t trolling or instigating or any of that. It’s standing up for yourself when others do nothing but push forth falsehoods and have nothing useful to add to the hardwater fishing forum but whine when someone makes a safety post!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

King-Fish said:


> I’ve never trolled anyone on this site. Have appreciated all info I’ve gotten and shared reports on fishing when I’ve fished. I’ve yet to see that from you!


So thats over and kingfish and dvb are now going to help each other with ice fishing, I truly wish i could help but went thru the ice at 12 years old and had to walk home, now i have a serious boat fetish Tom


----------



## DBV

King-Fish said:


> I’ve never trolled anyone on this site. Have appreciated all info I’ve gotten and shared reports on fishing when I’ve fished. I’ve yet to see that from you!


Sure - check out the Punderson Ice thread. I am sorry.


----------



## fastwater

Tryin real hard to be positive here but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that there will be a whole lot more 'Bring Back so and so' threads in the near future.
And when that happens and they get closed ASAP to save what's been an apparent waist of bandwidth in this one. ..don't get mad...just refer back to this one and read it.

And I'm not sure what guys don't understand about OGF staff not doing anything about safety posts.
People can complain about safety posts all day long but they won't be deleted by staff on hardwater...or any other sites on OGF. If you don't like em...skip over them and go to the next post you enjoy.
Far as pics goes...love to see me some picks of daily catches on hard...or soft water.


----------



## King-Fish

Sorry Tom. I’m done. Nothing further. Just don’t like being called a troll by the same guy who pm’d me Saturday looking for details. Then couldn’t even bother to share a report. My apologies


----------



## bobk

I’m dizzy from reading all this.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’m dizzy from reading all this.


Want a job???


----------



## swone

I think it’s good that we can all talk about this. I had a rude awakening last year when I went to Michigan I thought I would just go on their icefishing website and get some information. I couldn’t get anything not even if people were fishing. What we have here it’s nice because people help out each other and share information pretty freely.

I’m grateful for that, and I don’t want it to go away. Bobber is a big part of why I personally have been so involved in this site, so I don’t like him not being able to post. It’s been vexing to see a certain individual with two accounts constantly needle him and I ignored the individual but Bobber uses the Tapatalk app and ignore doesn’t work on there.
As a friend of his I am completely biased but I can personally say that I have enjoyed his posts for years and I hope that going forward we can all continue a free and constructive sharing of information. 
To anyone that doesn’t care for his posts I would hope that you might consider that many of us do.
I caught 13 keeper perch today in a couple of hours at a spot Bobber told me about.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

King-Fish said:


> Sorry Tom. I’m done. Nothing further. Just don’t like being called a troll by the same guy who pm’d me Saturday looking for details. Then couldn’t even bother to share a report. My apologies


no problem maybe if we all start over??


----------



## CoonDawg92

Mods, no reasonable person should blame you for shutting this kind of thing down. I cannot believe how many replies this thread is getting. You have gone above and beyond explaining yourselves, more than you should have to.


----------



## fishingful

fastwater said:


> Tryin real hard to be positive here but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that there will be a whole lot more 'Bring Back so and so' threads in the near future.
> And when that happens and they get closed ASAP to save what's been an apparent waist of bandwidth in this one. ..don't get mad...just refer back to this one and read it.
> 
> And I'm not sure what guys don't understand about OGF staff not doing anything about safety posts.
> People can complain about safety posts all day long but they won't be deleted by staff on hardwater...or any other sites on OGF. If you don't like em...skip over them and go to the next post you enjoy.
> Far as pics goes...love to see me some picks of daily catches on hard...or soft water.


It's always been a cycle. Bring back da'catking bring back whoever. (If you know that refrence you have been here for a bit.) Same stuff different people drinking and posting.


----------



## Smitty82

bobk said:


> I’m dizzy from reading all this.


I know right? So much drama for a hunting fishing forum... 😳🤣🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Want a job???


I can hardly do my day job.


----------



## jjanda

I'm glad someone brought this topic up. If anyone knows bobborbucket they will tell you that he is the most helpful person on the lake. He has taken time from fish to show me what to watch out for when I was checking ice. Yes he's definitely safety conscious and isn't afraid to put reminders out there. Then people ridicule him for doing so because they've been LUCKY and nothing has happened to them in the 60 years they have been ice fishing. I look forward to when BB is back being his helpful self.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

It's also nice to see all the people I've never heard of posting. Hi everyone 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Time to get back to the ice, Hope all are satisfied! Tom


----------

